# Double Disque dur dans Powermac G4= Gros problème



## Onmac (21 Avril 2011)

Salut les forums ! 

J'ai recuperé un PowerMac G4 400Mhz, 768mo(je peut monter jusqu'à 1,2GO avec la RAM d'un cube G4). Il est sous Mac OS X 10.3.9 
Il possède 2disques durs: un de 80GO VIDE
Et l'autre de 50GO partitionner en 2: Celui où est installer le système est de 36,1GO 
Et le reste de 6,83GO.

Mais je voulais installer Léopard en FireWire avec mon petit iBook G4 qui tourne sur Léo sans "tricher".
Je connecte mon PowerMac en FW:
1-->il n'apparait que le disque de 6GO
2-->Je vois avec utilitaire de disque l'autre partition mais impossible de la faire monter.
3-->Quand je veut formater le *DISQUE * mon iBook plante et extinction à la sauvage des 2 macs. 

J'ai essayé la même manip avec mon MBP sous Snow Léopard: utilitaire de disque plante suivi du mac qui plante à son tour!!  (J'avoue que c'est la première fois que mon Mac me fait un truc du genre) 

Le PowerMac fou la merde sur tout les Macs. 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


Un dernier truc: à partir du PowerMac, dans utilitaire de disque, je  ne peut rien faire et il y a un petit cadenas bleu ouvert en bas à gauche de chaque partition. Tout le reste est grisé, je ne peut vraiment rien faire.


----------



## iMacounet (22 Avril 2011)

Léopard ne s'installe que à partir d'un ordinateur qui a un processeur de 867Mhz MINIMUM.


----------



## Onmac (24 Avril 2011)

Oui, je sais mais pourquoi ça ne s'installe pas en FireWire? Juste le fait de cliquer sur le disque (dans utilitaire de disque) faire planter n'importe quel mac! 
Les conditions minimum, je les connais. 
J'ai réussi à installer Léopard sur mon PowerBook G4 550Mhz, PowerMac G4 Cube 450Mhz avec mon iBook G4 1,2Ghz et 512mo.

Mais là, je n'y arrive pas. 
J'arrive à formater le disque dur esclave, la partition de données mais pas celle contenant le système du PowerMac G4 avec mon intel.
Quand je démarre sur le DVD d'installe, je ne peut pas sélectionner le disque pour installer Léopard.


----------



## Invité (25 Avril 2011)

T'as pas DiskWarrior ?
A ta place j'essaierai de réparer le disque avant de tenter le formatage.


----------



## Onmac (25 Avril 2011)

Non.
Je vais voir pour le télécharger.

Il est payant? Je ne trouve pas de version gratuite sur le net. Ou si il y en a, c'est des "torrents" donc du piratage...
Je l'ai vu à 92euros...


----------



## Invité (25 Avril 2011)

Ouais, c'est payant, mais c'est vraiment un soft à posséder quand on est Mac


----------



## Onmac (25 Avril 2011)

Ah ok!
Bon bah c'est parti la cb...

EDIT: Que fait-il de plus que utilitaire de disque? Je vite fait lu un résumé en diagonale.


----------



## didgar (26 Avril 2011)

Salut !

A tout hasard, as-tu essayé de re-partitionner le disque de 50 GO en ayant au préalable démarrer en mode target ? Peut-être que le partition qui ne monte pas est dans un format exotique !

As-tu également essayé en ayant physiquement déconnecté le disque de 80 ? Sait-on jamais !

Tu peux aussi installer Leo sur le 80 et une fois ceci fait, redémarrer sur le G4 sous Leo, utiliser la fonction restaurer de l'utilitaire de disque pour cloner le système fraîchement installé sur le disque de 50, le définir comme disque de démarrage et effacer le 80 ...

A+

Didier


----------



## Onmac (26 Avril 2011)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> A tout hasard, as-tu essayé de re-partitionner le disque de 50 GO en ayant au préalable démarrer en mode target ? Peut-être que le partition qui ne monte pas est dans un format exotique !
> 
> ...



Les deux partitions sont en HFS+ soit Mac OS X journalisé.
Oui, j'ai déjà essayé de déconnecter physiquement et virtuellement le disque de 80GO mais ça ne change rien...
Actuellement, je suis avec diskWarrior, il répare les autorisations et ensuite avec mon MBP Intel , je vais réparer le disque de PWM via FireWire.


----------



## Onmac (6 Mai 2011)

Re ! 
DiskWarrior=nada
Utilitaire de disque=plantage
DD de 80 en principal+ mode target+installe Léo avec iBook= impossible: 1) iBook plante; 2) impossible de crée une carte de partition Apple.
Je commence à me demander si le problème ne vient pas des DD? 
J'hesite à en racheter un pour être sur.
Mais je pense les essayer sur mon cube pour voir un peu.

Ce que je trouve bizarre, c'est que chaque mac plante avant la lecture ou écriture des disques. 
Je vais essayer de mettre le disque de mon cube (sous léo) dans la tour pour voir un peut


----------



## iMacounet (6 Mai 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Re !
> DiskWarrior=nada
> Utilitaire de disque=plantage
> DD de 80 en principal+ mode target+installe Léo avec iBook= impossible: 1) iBook plante; 2) impossible de crée une carte de partition Apple.
> ...


Léopard c'est à partir de 867Mhz !


----------



## Onmac (6 Mai 2011)

Oui, mais si on connecte le mac qui possède un proc >867Mhz en firewire à un autre <867Mhz, on peut installer Léo, 
C'est comme si tu installes Léopard sur un disque dur externe en FireWire...


----------

